# Have Sandboxie; want other IP on a sandbox



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2013)

Okay, here's the deal. I've got Sandboxie set up here, which is basically a Sandbox security software that runs programs in a virtual, safe environment.
I can run a Web browser sandboxed in that, but I want that browser to have a different IP address. The Sandbox should basically have a different IP address than my host PC.

Is this possible?

I would much prefer it this way, if this isn't possible, I can always use a separate PC I have standing here, but that's much more hassle (it's only for very small usage, and that separate PC doesn't run that often)

EDIT: Also got Virtual Machines, Ubuntu and Windows 7 for example. I basically want a quick way to access a proxy machine on my PC.


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2013)

A sandbox doesn't extend to system services, so you'll just want to set the browser in sandboxie to use a proxy in it's connection settings.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> A sandbox doesn't extend to system services, so you'll just want to set the browser in sandboxie to use a proxy in it's connection settings.


Hmmmm okay, I've got it set up then. I went to Whatismyip.com, and it showed my host IP address and it said 'Proxy detected - 212.7.210.161'

My goal is to register on a site, and be untraceable to my host IP address. I don't want to be linked to my host IP. Will this do? Or will that site know 'this guy is using proxies' and it'll save both IP addresses?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 13, 2013)

TOR not an option? Wandering down to the library/firing up aircrack not an option?

Also not all proxies are made equal and many will forward your IP address as a matter of course (see x forwarded for).


----------



## Rydian (Jun 13, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Hmmmm okay, I've got it set up then. I went to Whatismyip.com, and it showed my host IP address and it said 'Proxy detected - 212.7.210.161'
> 
> My goal is to register on a site, and be untraceable to my host IP address. I don't want to be linked to my host IP. Will this do? Or will that site know 'this guy is using proxies' and it'll save both IP addresses?


Depends on the proxy.  The one you're using is detected.  Some proxies (like FAST said) will actively tell website that you are using a proxy.  Others won't do it on purpose but will be detectable as proxy simply from it being known info beforehand that the IP is registered to a proxy service or something.

So generally using the least-known proxy servers is best.  Like FAST said, TOR is made for stuff like this.  There's a TOR bundle that has it's own firefox that runs in TOR.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> TOR not an option? Wandering down to the library/firing up aircrack not an option?
> 
> Also not all proxies are made equal and many will forward your IP address as a matter of course (see x forwarded for).


Tor seems like the ideal thing for this, tyvm. I installed it, and the browser does his job tremendously. This is exactly what I wanted, tyvm!


Rydian said:


> Depends on the proxy. The one you're using is detected. Some proxies (like FAST said) will actively tell website that you are using a proxy. Others won't do it on purpose but will be detectable as proxy simply from it being known info beforehand that the IP is registered to a proxy service or something.
> 
> So generally using the least-known proxy servers is best. Like FAST said, TOR is made for stuff like this. There's a TOR bundle that has it's own firefox that runs in TOR.


Yup, I'm using that Firefox now, very nice.


----------

